# Storage for green woodworking tools



## The_Haxby_Hermit (13 Nov 2020)

Hi, I’ve seen a few threads on here regarding tool storage (peg boards, French cleats etc) but wondered what the green woodworking fraternity consider is the best method of storing larger tools like adze, axes, froes, drawknives and so on. I have wall space and would prefer them to be on display (or under glass) as they are mostly vintage and things of beauty. I could of course just leave them in the drawer they’re in but I’m looking for some inspiration while I claw back some territory from the chief of staff’s utility room and create a workspace.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (14 Nov 2020)

Tool board with some chunky angled dowels drilled into it.

Could add a little shelf for whatever you use to keep keep your tools sharp.

As for the chief of staff - he lost the election, he's gonna have to pack up his things and go by January. Just be patient!!


----------

